# How to reverse stream from Smart TV



## WndrWmn (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello,

I have something interesting that came up in my life. This has left me with trying to figure out how to do something. What I am looking to do is what I am calling reverse streaming or reverse broadcasting and here is what I mean.

there is something that is going to be broadcast next week that a group I belong to through YouTube would probably enjoy doing a watch party for. And I do not have cable I very successfully use an indoor digital over the air antenna connected up to my Samsung series 7 smart TVs. I have The following devices available to me:


Brand new iPad Pro
Brand new iPhone 13 Pro Max
A brand new Win10 Pro laptop (providing link to what I purchased). https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B09MBVRJS2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Samsung Series 7 Smart TV
what I would like to do is take an over the air broadcast and stream it or broadcast it to any of the above devices so I can share it with the group members through the Internet through some sort of streaming mechanism. I have both a StreamYard account and also a YouTube account and if you need me to protect anyone and everyone including myself from a copyright strike I can even make the broadcast private or I can even create a one use a YouTube account if that will help. If anyone knows how to do this or I need to purchase any kind of intermediary capture device to facilitate this I would appreciate all input and suggestions. I would be looking to do this next Thursday night so I do have time.

Thank you all for listening and I hope somebody can tell me how to do this.

Sincerely,

Wonder Woman


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

TV's do not output a signal which you can process.

They make devices which can take OTA or cable signals and broadcast them across your home network ( HDHomeRun - Watch TV anywhere in your home ), but you can't just do it from your TV.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

From what I have read, simply downloading a Copyrighted TV show or movie you have not paid for or received permission to download is considered Copyright infringement and illegal. 

And then best of luck trying to convince their lawyers that rebroadcasting that same content without compensation to the developers/producers must be totally fine for you to do.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

For sure rebroadcasting a copyrighted show you don't have a license for is illegal, tome to close this one.


----------

